# Nice new dt male



## Platysaurus (Oct 7, 2010)

Got a nice butterfly male from my lfs the other day. 
I haven't gotten to see him flare yet; I think there's something wrong with him. I thought he was going to die when I first got him. 
Hopefully he pulls through, though; he's the prettiest I've ever had. 

What do you think?


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Your picture didn't come through.


----------



## Platysaurus (Oct 7, 2010)

Huh. I tried uploading it again, but it still isn't working.
Here's a link, instead. 
http://tinypic.com/r/xpvhc1/7

It's hard to tell from the picture, but he has a comb tail.

Edit: Well, not even tail. Just on parts of his fins.


----------



## Platysaurus (Oct 7, 2010)

Agh. D:
I accidentally scared him; he started what looked like a seizure and floated to the bottom with his gills locked open... He's recovered now, but what just happened??


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

If you used a flash, you may have stunned him. Otherwise, I have no idea. As long as he's okay now I guess!


----------



## Platysaurus (Oct 7, 2010)

No flash; he didn't react at all when I accidentally took a flash picture of him. 
It was a tap. I was holding a mirror on the side of the tank and it slipped. 
(Wanted to see if I could get him to flare)


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah, I don't know then! What I do know is that you and I should probably get some sleep.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

Very handsome boy! That's a pretty odd thing to happen. I've had Bettas jump out of the net and fall on the carpet from 3 feet and act like nothing happened. If you just got him and he was stressed out I guess I could see him being shocked or startled by a sudden jolt or sound. Hope he's Ok!


----------



## Platysaurus (Oct 7, 2010)

He seems alright now.
I haven't really messed with him in fear of it happening again. 
I've seen it happen once before, but it was with a betta at the store.
I picked up the cup to get a better look; it freaked out and flared, and then froze up and started floating. I'm not sure if he recovered, but he was gone the next day.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

I just realized you had dt in your title. Did you mean Delta because DT stands for Doubletail and he looks like a Super Delta if his tail doesn't go 180 degrees.


----------



## Platysaurus (Oct 7, 2010)

Yeah, I meant delta. 
He's not exactly a hm, but it's pretty close.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

I think if you gave him a mirror to flare at he'd be close or right at 180 degree spread of that caudal fin. He looks like one of my Blue Butterfly Marbles.


----------



## Platysaurus (Oct 7, 2010)

I've tried a few times, but so far he only swims away from the mirror.


----------



## Platysaurus (Oct 7, 2010)

Ergh... still haven't seen him flare. 
I've found that he is basically incapable of swimming normally 97% of the time, and he literally just rolls around when he's stressed. He veers around and stuff. Right now he's just floating at the top on his side. 
I know he's capable of behaving normally, as last time I tried to get him to flare he swam in front of the mirror, and eventually swam away from it. 
I really just don't know what do to about him. I've had fish that developed a condition like his before, but it was shortly before they died. I've had him for over a week now, and except for when he's stressed, (aside from the fact that he can't swim right) he seems fine.


----------

